# Chest Hair



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 23, 2008)

for the ladies: do you like it
for the men: do you have it/like what you have

i have about 12 strands...all within the same square inch....so i wish it were all gone or for puberty to finish


----------



## Butterbelly (Mar 23, 2008)

For the longest time I was totally grossed out by guy's chest hair. But anymore, I totally dig it. Besides...more chest hair = more testosterone...which usually equals a good sex partner (not always).


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 23, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> for the ladies: do you like it
> for the men: do you have it/like what you have
> 
> i have about 12 strands...all within the same square inch



Me too. My chest is like Homer's head.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 23, 2008)

as long as we aren't talking about like, shit i could actually braid if i wanted to ... then yes. i deeeefinitely love it. :batting:


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 23, 2008)

Gotta love a bit of manly chest hair, but when it comes to, as Colonel Potter says to Klinger "sportin' a Vicuna coat", I'll take a pass. If a guy looks like he's wearing a sweater when he's nude, that's a bit too much hair....


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 23, 2008)

I shave it the fuck off. Call me a nancyboy if you want but I don't want the 70's porn star look. As soon as I can afford it I will probably go for laser. I hate it.


----------



## BeckaBoo (Mar 23, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> as long as we aren't talking about like, shit i could actually braid if i wanted to ... then yes. i deeeefinitely love it. :batting:



Haha. What CC and PamelaLois said, hair on men is RWAR....
Nothing sexier than running your fingers through a bit of chest hair...

*faints with the pleasure*


----------



## furious styles (Mar 24, 2008)

yes, i have a good bit. i don't mind it, it's in a nice v pattern and not too thick.


----------



## pat70327 (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a fuck ton of hair and its fucking itchy so I get rid of it, and I don't like wearing a polo shirt with hair coming out of the V.... but If I had a month (or maybe a week) I could have the 70's porn star look easy


----------



## Aliena (Mar 24, 2008)

Well from my perspective and experience I love it! Mike has the perfect amount on his chest and it feels good to run my fingers through it. It's very erotic and comforts me. 

And yes, I find any excuse to post this picture of him::wubu:

View attachment boob shot of mike.jpg


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 24, 2008)

Not much here...or anywhere. How's that for TMI? Apparently what I have is insufficient for my wife's preferences....she repeatedly gets giddy at what she thinks is a new hair...but typically is not...LOL


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 24, 2008)

LOVE it. Don't love a really hairy back, but the front is ggggggggrrrrrrrrrreat!


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Mar 24, 2008)

I love it. My boyfriend has a good amount. It is sexy. It is what makes him look like a man in my opinion (besides other things...hehe ). It is sexy when he takes his shirt off. I love to rub my face on it when we are lying in bed. Also, when we get quite turned on, I can grab a handful and tug on it a bit and he loves it. I do too. Half the time I don't even realize I do it until he lets out a little yelp. But yes, chest hair is good!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't mind with or without. But I lose interest when it continues up towards the collar bone and onto shoulders. On the chest and stomach are fine by me though.


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 24, 2008)

well most know I have a hair fetish so I love it... I like a man covered in hair except on his back.. Not gorilla covered but you know what I mean.


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 24, 2008)

pat70327 said:


> I have a fuck ton of hair and its fucking itchy so I get rid of it, and I don't like wearing a polo shirt with hair coming out of the V.... but If I had a month (or maybe a week) I could have the 70's porn star look easy


 Why do I have this vision of you with 3 buttons undone and a gold chain :smitten:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 24, 2008)

Preferrably just enough to be 'fuzzy'...back hair, shoulder hair or the men you see that seem to be covered in fur *Robin Williams comes to mind...hairy little bugger* to me, is gross!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 24, 2008)

I can't say I am a fan of ' too much ' ( according to me )..otherwise...don't care, one way or another. Lots of hair on back/shoulders, well, I can do without that.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 24, 2008)

I love a hairy chest on a man. I would prefer it not be on his shoulders and back, but if it is as long as its smooth and straight and not puffy and curly making him look like he has on a hairy sweater its fine. I am extremely excited by curly CHEST hair though I think it is really sexy.:smitten:


----------



## pat70327 (Mar 24, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> Why do I have this vision of you with 3 buttons undone and a gold chain :smitten:



Cause you have a hair fetish? haha... and thats funny cause its totally *not* my style, but for you I'll think about growing it out  .... and I guess I'm really lucky to be hairy on my chest and stomach but not my back


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 24, 2008)

I think chest hair on a man is masculine/sexy. I have never liked men "prettier" than me and a hairy man is definitely a stark difference that let's me know I'm with a man


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 24, 2008)

I only have a wee bit. Even at that, it's barely visible.

Here's a treat for the hair-lovin' ladies...


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 24, 2008)

Love it.

I find it super masculine and so so so hot.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 24, 2008)

Ummmm, I am always sure...by the presence of a penis. You girls and your romance novel ideas


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Mar 24, 2008)

As long as a guy does not look like an escaped Gorilla form the zoo,I'm ok with a little.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 24, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Ummmm, I am always sure...by the presence of a penis. You girls and your romance novel ideas



I do want the penis shaved though.....


----------



## bexy (Mar 24, 2008)

*i prefer a shaved or waxed chest on a boy!!! but then i like girlie looking boys so thats probably why lol (eeek did i just call my george girlie lol!?)
*


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 24, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> Why do I have this vision of you with 3 buttons undone and a gold chain :smitten:



And a "Bom-chicka-wah-wah" soundtrack underneath


----------



## Zoner (Mar 24, 2008)

I think my hair follicles have made a deliberate effort to avoid my chest. I've got appropriate coverage other places (arms, legs, and... er, elsewhere, etc.). But none of that nasty back or shoulder fur cape stuff, either.

I'm naturally waxed! Yeah, that's what it is.


----------



## GWARrior (Mar 24, 2008)

When I was younger I only liked clean cut, short hair guys with very little body hair. But now... oh baby. Scruffy face, long hair and sexy hairy bod. I love a little trail of hair on the tummy.


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a little bit here, Is Old Spice hair and body wash right for me? LOL!!!


----------



## ripley (Mar 24, 2008)

I like it either way. But yeah, the treasure trail from belly button down? Swoon. :batting:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 24, 2008)

yeah, I've got chest hair. I call it the inverted triangle of love jungle. 

it's good times.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 24, 2008)

damn *looks at consensus* i need to grow some hairs...come on puberty!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 24, 2008)

I love chest hair on a man.

I like men that look like men...shaved chests? GROSS


ok hairy boyz, picsplease KTHANKS!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 24, 2008)

I think I just took my most hilariously amazing picture ever.






my oscar the grouch brows are really highlighted here.

I think I pulled off Jersey quite well.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I think I just took my most hilariously amazing picture ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





I might have just crossed the line.

Haha


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 25, 2008)

that crossed the line so much now im not gonna post a pic of my now-11 hairs (one was irking me so i yanked it)


----------



## Buffie (Mar 25, 2008)

So a little chest hair isn't really a problem.

However... there's the issue of the other hair.

Back hair. 

Nose hair.

Ear hair.

Toe hair.

Is it unacceptable? Of course not. We can't help our hirsutism. However, if we were intended to lark about looking like Chewbacca's bastard children, then the nice people at Gillette would not have invented things like razors. Those nice people have families to feed, so let's all do our part to keep them employed. Buy and use razors, please.

Thanks.


----------



## Buffie (Mar 25, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> that crossed the line so much now im not gonna post a pic of my now-11 hairs (one was irking me so i yanked it)



post pics plz tanx


----------



## Zoner (Mar 25, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


>


Anyone wanna volunteer to photoshop in the gold chain?



ripley said:


> I like it either way. But yeah, the treasure trail from belly button down? Swoon. :batting:


Now _that_ I have. Just nothing north of the navel.



Buffie said:


> We can't help our hirsutism.


You know, I just happened to pick up the word "hirsute" a couple weeks ago. I wasn't aware of that particular noun form. Ah, such a rich language, this English.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 25, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I do want the penis shaved though.....



See now, I think a nice hairy penis and fuzzy balls are quite erotic!! I can not stand it when a man shaves his southern parts. There's something so unnatural about that. 

I could go into why I like it that way, but I'm certain this would be complete and total TMI!! View attachment blow job.gif


----------



## ripley (Mar 25, 2008)

Zoner said:


> Now _that_ I have. Just nothing north of the navel.



Postpixkthnxbai.


----------



## Buffie (Mar 25, 2008)

Zoner said:


> You know, I just happened to pick up the word "hirsute" a couple weeks ago. I wasn't aware of that particular noun form. Ah, such a rich language, this English.




Buffie <-- Licensed cosmetologist. Hair removal guru.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 25, 2008)

ripley said:


> I like it either way. But yeah, the treasure trail from belly button down? Swoon. :batting:



Hey, I gots one of those! And no appreciation. Kinda like the Rodney 
Danjgerfield of hair. Really. 

For you, Rip. And only you.  This is a rehash from about 1 year ago.


----------



## Zoner (Mar 25, 2008)

ripley said:


> Postpixkthnxbai.


Okay, but only because I happened to have my camera handy. And I had to take advantage of this natural sunlight coming in the window, since it almost never does that after midnight like this. 

View attachment hunknextdoor.1.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Mar 25, 2008)

Zoner said:


> Okay, but only because I happened to have my camera handy. And I had to take advantage of this natural sunlight coming in the window, since it almost never does that after midnight like this.



:bounce:
Is blonde boy? 
:batting:



:eat2:


----------



## Spanky (Mar 25, 2008)

In a BGB-style, here is Spanky chest hair. Also, trying to grow a light beard for the first time. How the hell do you trim these damn things??

Silver chain included for the half Italian in me.


----------



## Zoner (Mar 25, 2008)

Buffie said:


> :bounce:
> Is blonde boy?
> :batting:
> 
> ...


Me? No, I have dark hai- oh, wait (rechecks bogus photo) uh, blonde! Yeah, that's right, I'm blonde! Now I remember.


----------



## Buffie (Mar 25, 2008)

Zoner said:


> Me? No, I have dark hai- oh, wait (rechecks bogus photo) uh, blonde! Yeah, that's right, I'm blonde! Now I remember.



You vicious thing! Don't toy with my emotions! *huff*



All hair colors are dreamy... but in the world of Buffie... blonde is like bonus points. Y'know? It's like having seconds on desert.



(Edited to add...)

Double checked profile of mean boy. He has cute smile and kitty cat. All is forgiven.


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Mar 25, 2008)

I cant stand hair on the chest or back... it is just sooo nasty to me.. Aaron has a few pop up here and there and I cant help but trying to pluck them (which he hates) im just thankful that he isn't harry... I still wish I could get him to shave his legs though.


----------



## Zoner (Mar 25, 2008)

Buffie said:


> You vicious thing! Don't toy with my emotions! *huff*


To be fair, that wasn't my intent. I tried to make the satire of the photo apparent with the reference to natural sunlight coming in after midnight. (I also didn't think anyone would think I actually _looked_ like that. But I'm flattered by the assumption.  )

If I were actually mean, I'd follow it up with a real photo of my chest. 



> Double checked profile of mean boy. He has cute smile and kitty cat. All is forgiven.



Well, not actually my cat (I _wish_ it were). But I do have a cat about that size. Now _this_ is a hairy chest (just took this photo a couple days ago): 

View attachment Picture 003.jpg


----------



## ripley (Mar 25, 2008)

Zoner said:


> Okay, but only because I happened to have my camera handy. And I had to take advantage of this natural sunlight coming in the window, since it almost never does that after midnight like this.



I licked my computer screen. 


It was dusty.


----------



## Suze (Mar 25, 2008)

A little is fine, but too much is...well... 

View attachment Summer3.bmp.jpg


View attachment hairy_back.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Mar 25, 2008)

I love guys with hairy chests!:smitten: I just love it. It feels really nice, warm, secure, comfy, wonderful.


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 25, 2008)

ripley said:


> I like it either way. But yeah, the treasure trail from belly button down? Swoon. :batting:



Girl just reading that made me quiver lol


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 25, 2008)

This is going to get me in soooo much trouble but after seeing these pics all I need now is a nice quite place and a Virginia Slim for afterwards or a cold shower MERCY!!!


----------



## J34 (Mar 25, 2008)

For those of you who then decide to shave your chest beware! It will grow back thicker and stronger and there will be more! Thank god I never shaved it. Its not much but meh im fine with it


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 25, 2008)

Like some of the ladies, when I was much younger I couldn't stand chest hair, but now I really like it.  

And no shaving, gents. Stubbly male body= no fun. Waxing! The shoulders and back. For all the depilation we ladies are expected to do, it's only fair that you take care of your excess fluff! And no whining about the pain unless you've experienced a full bikini wax.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 25, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I think I just took my most hilariously amazing picture ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is so so so awful is I can't tell if you mean "jersey" as in the material or the state.

If you mean "North Jersey", yes, you do. 

I'm not proud of this but I know the names of all the rest stops on the Turnpike.


----------



## vermillion (Mar 25, 2008)

fucking loooooooooooooooooooooove it...


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm fine with some, but still just seem to prefer the smooth look from a purely aesthetic slant. But it's nothing I'd get on anyone about or anything, people come how they come. 

I'm with most of the other ladies here though on the arm/back stuff... I'd be helping with waxing and such if it got to that point.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

Love it... but I totally agree that when it covers the back-it's just gone toooo far!


----------



## DdeelishUK (Mar 25, 2008)

OMG THANK YOU to the person who dug this thread up again - I SO LOVE chest hair!!! 
The feel of those kiss curl running through my fingers - the way I can gently nibble those curls with my teeth - the gorgeous swirly patterns they often make on the chest - rooting for the nipple in amongst the curls - OMG I LOVE CHEST HAIR!!!!


----------



## imfree (Mar 25, 2008)

Yep, I'm just an ole dog with lot'sa fur on the
chest n moobs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 25, 2008)

Aliena said:


> See now, I think a nice hairy penis and fuzzy balls are quite erotic!! I can not stand it when a man shaves his southern parts. There's something so unnatural about that.
> 
> I could go into why I like it that way, but I'm certain this would be complete and total TMI!! View attachment 39068




LOL @ that smiley..... *though I do have to admit that I AM still a bit traumatized by it* 

Your aforementioned smiley is why I like it shaved :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 25, 2008)

Zoner said:


> Okay, but only because I happened to have my camera handy. And I had to take advantage of this natural sunlight coming in the window, since it almost never does that after midnight like this.




Holy gawd...is this really you?


**** Just read your post to Buffy - stop teasing like that


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 25, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> for the ladies: do you like it
> for the men: do you have it/like what you have
> 
> i have about 12 strands...all within the same square inch....so i wish it were all gone or for puberty to finish



I've had thinning hair since the start of college 20+ years ago...yeah, it quit bothering me years ago.

The rest of me is covered, though...not quite Chewbacca level furriness but it's up there.

No, it's never bothered me but any gal I meet had better like it (I hope!)...there's an awful lot of it to shave.


Dennis

PS: It's reassuring to know that some gals dig furry guys.


----------



## BeckaBoo (Mar 25, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I think I just took my most hilariously amazing picture ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh damn, hairy hot boy, i'd hit it!  
Lol.


----------



## Zoner (Mar 26, 2008)

(Apparently, post-edits aren't allowed here, so making a new post)

The prior photo I posted was not me (you have no idea _how_ not me ). My intention in the accompanying text was to make it clear that it was a joke. For some reason, people didn't seem to be looking at the text. I can't imagine why.

So, to clarify,

Not Me!!!



​

I actually seem to run into this problem of being too subtle in my satire on forums quite often. I would use more smileys, but that usually ruins the humor.


----------



## runnerman (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, I suppose hairy chests are okay if you live way up north. But since I've got disappointingly little chest hair (though I do possess a faint Ripley line), I'll just say that you buy the car for the body and engine, not because of the plush pile carpet.  

View attachment darkshot 2.jpeg


----------



## Buffie (Mar 26, 2008)

Zoner said:


> (Apparently, post-edits aren't allowed here, so making a new post)
> 
> The prior photo I posted was not me (you have no idea _how_ not me ). My intention in the accompanying text was to make it clear that it was a joke. For some reason, people didn't seem to be looking at the text. I can't imagine why.
> 
> ...



Silly boy. You must understand. 

See? This is why I don't get the logic behind putting articles in Playboy. There are boobs in that magazine. (Granted, I realize present company prefers real curves but we gotta give props to the curve-challenged Playboy chicks, for they are lovely and probably jealous of our booties.)

Back on topic... sorry.

So, you have boobs on one page and words on the other. Where is your attention? Boobs win.

You post what appears to be dreamy blonde fellow with ripples in the right places. We see your words, but they do not compute. You could have said "this is my body shortly before the zombies severed my head and ate my brain." We would be sad for your demise, but sadly, it would take us a moment to realize your unfortunate circumstances. You follow?

But thanks for the clarification.


----------



## KerrieKat (Mar 26, 2008)

goldilocks829 said:


> LOVE it. Don't love a really hairy back, but the front is ggggggggrrrrrrrrrreat!



My feelings exactly!!!!


----------



## Zoner (Mar 26, 2008)

runnerman said:


> (though I do possess a faint Ripley line)


LOL. Something tells me that term is going to go down in history. A hundred years from now, our great-grandchildren will be asking, Why do they call it a Ripley line? And no doubt the etymologists will have all kinds of theories about ancient Celtic roots, and there will be bogus stories about R.I.P.L.E.Y. being an archaic acronym for something (rep points to anyone who actually contrives a good acronym for that, btw).









Buffie said:


> blah blah blah articles blah Playboy blah blah boobs blah blah blah curves blah blah blah booties blah blah booties blah booties (worth repeating) blah blah blah blah blah



I'm sorry. Did you say something? Very nice profile pic, Buffie. 



Wait... Playboy has articles?


----------



## imfree (Mar 26, 2008)

OK, y'all, I did it again, but at 445.
No wanking plz!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 26, 2008)

imfree said:


> OK, y'all, I did it again, but at 445.
> No wanking plz!



WAY TO GO, IMFREE!! Real pics, none of that there fake shaved Google shite!!



(just ribbing ya, Zoner-dude):bow:


----------



## furious styles (Mar 26, 2008)

well .. since all the cool cats are doing it






note the ripline. it's a little off center for some reason.


----------



## Neen (Mar 26, 2008)

Hahah Tooz and i *just* had this conversation the other night about this! I have only ever dated men who for some reason, never had chest hair or back hair. They had a few strays here and there, but for the most part are smooth. (They are 26 and younger) so, i can't really say. I do not like super hairy, and if i can grab your back hair..that's just a no no!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 26, 2008)

imfree said:


> OK, y'all, I did it again, but at 445.
> No wanking plz!



Hey, Imfree, I think we should dump the Chia look and start a new club!! 
My back hair is twice as thick


mfdoom said:


> well .. since all the cool cats are doing it



Now, since *all* of the cool kids have done it now....
















and for those of you who don't like it...


----------



## Spanky (Mar 26, 2008)

I like it, but what he really meant to say was......


----------



## Aliena (Mar 26, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Well, I suppose hairy chests are okay if you live way up north. But since I've got disappointingly little chest hair (though I do possess a faint Ripley line), I'll just say that you buy the car for the body and engine, not because of the plush pile carpet.



Well now, I don't know about that. I personally think the carpet plays a MAJOR roll in my car-buying-methodology!

View attachment hairy car (500 x 375).jpg


----------



## Aliena (Mar 26, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> LOL @ that smiley..... *though I do have to admit that I AM still a bit traumatized by it*
> 
> Your aforementioned smiley is why I like it shaved :batting:



~Le Sigh~ The oh-so-wonderful-feeling of... /~Le Sigh~


----------



## runnerman (Mar 27, 2008)

Aliena said:


> Well now, I don't know about that. I personally think the carpet plays a MAJOR roll in my car-buying-methodology!
> 
> View attachment 39230



Lol!! Those French! Always on the cutting edge of design. I guess I'll have to rethink my car-buying criteria.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 27, 2008)

Mmmm...chest hair...me wants to roll around on man carpet of love....


----------



## Blackbean (Mar 27, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Mmmm...chest hair...me wants to roll around on man carpet of love....


I hear they manufacture sturdy carpets in Ohio, hint, hint...


----------



## Ben from England (Mar 28, 2008)

My dad looks like the missing link with his shirt off, and at 22 I'm already a pretty hairy mofo. My own cage in monkey world awaits I reckon. I like chest hair, am rarely clean shaven (though I do take care of any traces of the monobrow) and for holidays or the ten minutes of sunshine we get on that one day in July when it stops raining that we try to call summer in the UK, I'll wax all except the chest. Never gonna get used to that, and it always ends in painful hijinks when the person waxing me (either some unlucky lady friend or my brother) ends up sticking the wax strip either on the back of my knee, my bum or, by far the worst, right in the middle of my unshaven chest carpet. That Veet hair removal stuff tends to give me a bit of a rash and has the weirdest smell ever.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 28, 2008)

Ben from England said:


> My dad looks like the missing link with his shirt off, and at 22 I'm already a pretty hairy mofo. My own cage in monkey world awaits I reckon. I like chest hair, am rarely clean shaven (though I do take care of any traces of the monobrow) and for holidays or the ten minutes of sunshine we get on that one day in July when it stops raining that we try to call summer in the UK, I'll wax all except the chest. Never gonna get used to that, and it always ends in painful hijinks when the person waxing me (either some unlucky lady friend or my brother) ends up sticking the wax strip either on the back of my knee, my bum or, by far the worst, right in the middle of my unshaven chest carpet. That Veet hair removal stuff tends to give me a bit of a rash and has the weirdest smell ever.




Post pix plz kthxbye


----------



## imfree (Mar 28, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Hey, Imfree, I think we should dump the Chia look and start a new club!!
> My back hair is twice as thick
> 
> 
> ...



WOW, that's some rather remarkable fur you got
there, dude!

I think the ChiaLook is on it's way back in.


----------



## Ben from England (Apr 2, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Post pix plz kthxbye



One of those classic 'I wasn't aware it was being taken' photos. 

View attachment bigfoot.jpg


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 2, 2008)

i just had this conversation with berna, jamie, and lyn on the way to cheeburger cheeburger... 

i revealed that one of my hobbies is professional waxing... so, BOYS! if you don't have hair great! and if you do have hair- well, i can take care of that for you.... 

::giggle::

:bow:


----------



## Spanky (Apr 2, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> i just had this conversation with berna, jamie, and lyn on the way to cheeburger cheeburger...
> 
> i revealed that one of my hobbies is professional waxing... so, BOYS! if you don't have hair great! and if you do have hair- well, i can take care of that for you....
> 
> ...



Wax museum. All your faves have no hair. 


Meanwhile, your penance is 3 Tom Sellecks. Get to it. (whatever you're supposed to do)


----------



## Red (Apr 2, 2008)

Ben from England said:


> One of those classic 'I wasn't aware it was being taken' photos.



HA!


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 2, 2008)

How about some chest hare...






... on guys and gals.


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 2, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> How about some chest hare...
> 
> ... on guys and gals.



awww that is just too cute!! 


I personally dont like hair on men, it's much better to lick things off a hairless chest, i dont like hair in my teeth


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Apr 2, 2008)

I have lots of hair. Hairy legs and hairy chest. Though I don't have hair on my back.... 

I'm half italian and half chinese, So I've heard as a result of these two combinations I have a combination "soft" smooth skin and the hair with it. Quite interesting.... Will post pix laterz ..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 2, 2008)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> I have lots of hair. Hairy legs and hairy chest. Though I don't have hair on my back....
> 
> I'm half italian and half chinese, So I've heard as a result of these two combinations I have a combination "soft" smooth skin and the hair with it. Quite interesting.... *Will post pix laterz* ..




I hope not too much laterz....:batting:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 3, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> i just had this conversation with berna, jamie, and lyn on the way to cheeburger cheeburger...
> 
> i revealed that one of my hobbies is professional waxing... so, BOYS! if you don't have hair great! and if you do have hair- well, i can take care of that for you....
> 
> ...




Please  I'm just now getting over the recurring nightmare of having only watched this.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 3, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Please  I'm just now getting over the recurring nightmare of having only watched this.


 

OhhhhhhhhhKELLYCLARKSON!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 5, 2008)

It's funny....I'm like a lot of y'all other women, too--when I was younger for some reason I liked no-hair as a strong male aesthetic, but now...my. It's not that I go looking for either, but hair can feel awfully nice.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes, I have a hairy chest. Do I like it? Haven't given it much though whether I like it or hate it. It doesn't bother me.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 5, 2008)

At 19, I don't really have much, I feel as if I'm somewhere in the middle. I'm not sure if more will come in later, i hope not, I'm actually comfortable where I am.


----------



## mango (Apr 7, 2008)

*Hairy Chest...


I have one.







*


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 7, 2008)

mango said:


> *Hairy Chest...
> 
> 
> I have one.
> ...



MMMM HMMMM you sure do :smitten: very nice.


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 7, 2008)

I quite like a hairy chest, but don't mind one that's not hairy.....would rather au naturel than shaved/waxed though!

However, as much as I like a hairy chest, I really don't like a hairy back. Not my gig at all (sorry!).


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 9, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Hey, I gots one of those! And no appreciation. Kinda like the Rodney
> Danjgerfield of hair. Really.
> 
> For you, Rip. And only you.  This is a rehash from about 1 year ago.



wow,....HOT!!:eat2:


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 9, 2009)

mango said:


> *Hairy Chest...
> 
> 
> I have one.
> ...



Why does that not surprise me, Mang'? 

Just for that, I'm going to go out and buy a merkin for my chest!


----------

